#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Vlan em e-line no rtn 910 alguem usa? funciona?

## JJunior

estou precisando fechar um enlace com rtn 910 mais na configuração dele não tem E-lan, teria q usar com VLAN.
alguem usa assim e funciona?

----------

